# Favorite old member



## DavidJones (Aug 17, 2011)

I was lurking a bit and I found some old interesting discussions about music. So I ask you who is your favorite member of these guys:

Bach
Batrider
Herzeleide
Contrapunctus666
Conservationist
Mirror Image


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't know how much these people will like being called *old *members


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Conservationist had some bad opinions, but the tone he brought here was sensible and the opponents he got came off as nasty, petty showboaters at best.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> I don't know how much these people will like being called *old *members


How about *retired or former* instead, then?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Some of these names turn my stomach.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Some of their opinions were interesting to read regarding actual music, it's just when they began to mix up their own ideologies with the music that it became quite "muddy." Of course, I was not immune to getting into stoushes with some of them, with hindisght I've learned that it's better to let them "have their way" & not get heated up over things that don't amount to "a hill of beans in this crazy world" (to quote the great Humphrey Bogart). There are some "colourful" characters here now, but at least they're not kind of malicious like some of these former members had a tendency to do...


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Shucks!! So you mean to say that I missed out on all of the *fun!? :lol:*


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't "know" any of them. But this thread reminds me of those useless TV shows where they present past clips of programmes (often clips of local production programmes that used to have high ratings) like the "Top 10 Most Embarrassing Moments" or "Where Are They Now" type shows. Utter crap.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

samurai said:


> Shucks!! So you mean to say that I missed out on all of the *fun!? :lol:*


Well, I remember it must have been kind of entertaining - "high jinks?" - for some, but quite a few of our more "moderate" members left with all the **** going on with some of these rather objectionable members. I'm glad to say that a number of them have come back, which happened once these "old members" left (or were banned)...


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

did they talked about gay and abortion??

(j.k) ;p


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Bach - quite kewl guy, always ready to sum any composer's output in one sentence blasting with colourful epithets, certainly one of most interesting fellows that were around

Herzeleide - less original but still nice fellow

Mirror Image (or JTech82) - nobody can't deny that he was often unbearable and annoying, too easy to provoke but at the same time he had a lot of knowledge and vivid interest in more obscure music and this is something rare these days 

batrider, contrapunctus666, conservationist - I don't consider them to be "old members" like Bach or MI, they were some short-leasting oddity of the board

I votes for Bach.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Aramis - nice to see you back 

I think some of those older trolls have formed their own websites elsewhere. Mirror Image seems to have an interesting Polish music link. 

I think most of us are old enough to be able to read beyond their opinions and extract useful information from their posts. When the hit ratio falls below 1/2, it's probably better just to hit 'Google' - I'm feeling lucky today to get info about a composer/piece of music


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Head_case said:


> Hi Aramis - nice to see you back
> 
> I think some of those older trolls have formed their own websites elsewhere. Mirror Image seems to have an interesting Polish music link.
> 
> I think most of us are old enough to be able to read beyond their opinions and extract useful information from their posts. When the hit ratio falls below 1/2, it's probably better just to hit 'Google' - I'm feeling lucky today to get info about a composer/piece of music


 Meanwhile the Opera forum is getting better and better.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Head_case said:


> Hi Aramis - nice to see you back
> 
> I think some of those older trolls have formed their own websites elsewhere. Mirror Image seems to have an interesting Polish music link.
> 
> I think most of us are old enough to be able to read beyond their opinions and extract useful information from their posts. When the hit ratio falls below 1/2, it's probably better just to hit 'Google' - I'm feeling lucky today to get info about a composer/piece of music


What do you mean Mirror Image has a "Polish music link?"


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Aramis said:


> ...always ready to sum any composer's output in one sentence blasting with colourful epithets...


That's exactly what I dislike about this type of "attitude." It was kind of beginning to rub off on me as well, I was beginning to pick up these kinds of entirely wrong ways of thinking about music. Was kind of doing my head in.

Anyway, "smart" one-liners about a whole composers' output just doesn't wash with me now. People who say that eg. Schumann couldn't orchestrate are 50 years + behind the times. Guys like Yehudi Menuhin put paid to that kind of thing, when he premiered Schumann's violin concerto in about the 1950's. & how many top musicians have played his music ever since? Too many to count. Scholarship has also disproven these erroneous ways of thinking. & Schumann is just one example of many.

I basically hate people that aren't up on what has happened in things like scholarship since like 50-100 years ago and basically talk ****. What I do is get off my ar*e & actually read books & stuff about these things, as well as talk to musicians that I know or even if I get the chance after a concert, etc. That's why you won't find me saying "colourful" things, although I do have strong opinions, but at least I know the "guts" of what is music, I'm not in it for "cheap thrills," cr*p like that...


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Sid James said:


> I basically hate people that aren't up on what has happened in things like scholarship since like 50-100 years ago and basically talk ****. What I do is get off my ar*e & actually read books & stuff about these things, as well as talk to musicians that I know or even if I get the chance after a concert, etc. That's why you won't find me saying "colourful" things, although I do have strong opinions, but at least I know the "guts" of what is music, I'm not in it for "cheap thrills," cr*p like that...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Bach, Herzeleide, and Mirror Image were the only members I had any real dealings with.

Bach, as Aramis has already stated, had a real ability with caustic one-liners. He also had the coolest avatar:










Mirror Image was fine as long as we were discussing 19th century Romanticism or early Modernists. Any mention of atonal music or later Modernism would lead to some nastiness (although later he seems to have changed his view of the Second Viennese School). From all we could make out, MI was a self-proclaimed 'expert" in classical music in spite of having barely a year experience in classical listening. He also loved jazz... appeared to have been in his 20s at the most, still living with Mom and Dad and boasting of an unlimited budget for music purchases. When he discovered a new composer of interest, he would buy 5 or 10 complete box sets of their work and admitted that he was more of a collector than a listener. A character indeed.

Herzeleide could be a real SOB. And still can. I cross swords with him now and then on Bright Cecilia.com. He seems to have been (and still is) a music student... and like many students he presumed to know far more than he actually does. On the other hand... unlike some of the self-proclaimed defenders of Modern and Contemporary music, Herze was good for posting threads with links to works and comments as to his thoughts as to why he liked a particular piece. I owe him my introduction to Tristan Murail, Julian Anderson, Toru Takemitsu, Jonathan harvey, and several other composers that I dearly admire. My vote is for Herzeleide.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

[EDIT - Removed ranting post]...


----------

